# Intro and General Questions



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

This is Theodosia! She's 4-5 months old now. According to the previous owners, a "pure" pitbull with razors edge bloodline (no papers) with a blue nose and brindle coat. Reading some posts, I realize that she is probably more of a Bull Breed Mix. She definitely has "pitty" features though, and we were told that this was just an awkward growing phase and that she will "fill out".

I was just wondering if she looks okay for her age? She has longer legs and longer snout than I'm used to seeing in today's pit bulls. Will she fill out?

-just a curious parent 

PS. The first pic is her most recent pic. Other pics are from 2-3 months old. Last pic is her at 6-8 weeks










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's a bull breed mix. Razors Edge is an American Bully line not an APBT line. But without a ped there's no way to tell what she is. 
She's still young. They grow up for about the first year to 18 months then fill in until around 3 years. She's just a leggy puppy. A very cute, leggy puppy. 
PS. Welcome to GP!


----------



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> She's a bull breed mix. Razors Edge is an American Bully line not an APBT line. But without a ped there's no way to tell what she is.
> She's still young. They grow up for about the first year to 18 months then fill in until around 3 years. She's just a leggy puppy. A very cute, leggy puppy.
> PS. Welcome to GP!


Thanks for the reply! I look forward to learning more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

oh I love those floppy ears in the first pic! And EckoMac is right, as always. No way to know. Welcome aboard!

~Jess


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

LOVE those wonky ears. Almost a shame she'll grow into them, LOL. What a great face. Welcome to the forum sdominado91 and keep those pictures coming.

Joe


----------



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> oh I love those floppy ears in the first pic! And EckoMac is right, as always. No way to know. Welcome aboard!
> 
> ~Jess


Haha hopefully she will grow into them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

jttar said:


> LOVE those wonky ears. Almost a shame she'll grow into them, LOL. What a great face. Welcome to the forum sdominado91 and keep those pictures coming.
> 
> Joe


Do you think she has some boxer in her? Lol. We were wondering about her ears too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't see Boxer but I had a bully with ears like that when it was young but by the time she turned two her head "popped" and her ears weren't wonky anymore. Actually I was kind of disappointed, LOL.

Joe


----------



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

jttar said:


> I don't see Boxer but I had a bully with ears like that when it was young but by the time she turned two her head "popped" and her ears weren't wonky anymore. Actually I was kind of disappointed, LOL.
> 
> Joe


Wow! Haha her ears are definitely very wonky. I will enjoy them while they last haha. We are actually waiting for her head to widen up and her shoulders to thicken up. Doing some tug play and getting some light jogging in everyday. It's so weird. When I think of bully, I think of the stereotypical show bullies that are stocky like this...










Is it just genetics for Bullies to look like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

sdominado91 said:


> Wow! Haha her ears are definitely very wonky. I will enjoy them while they last haha. We are actually waiting for her head to widen up and her shoulders to thicken up.


She's still VERY young. Remember the first year or so they grow in height. It's generally not until year 2 that they start to broaden and 'thicken up'. You have a ways to go before you get to her adult appearance. In my experiences, both of my female pit mixes had longer snouts and leaner faces; both of males had big block heads and shorter snouts. I'll be honest and admit that I'm not sure if that's a gender thing or just how my girls/boys turned out. It's not a mix thing since my dynamic duo are litter mates and followed the same general head size as my prior boy/girl.

Regardless, my hope would be that she doesn't grow out of/into those great ears!

~Jess


----------



## sdominado91 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> She's still VERY young. Remember the first year or so they grow in height. It's generally not until year 2 that they start to broaden and 'thicken up'. You have a ways to go before you get to her adult appearance. In my experiences, both of my female pit mixes had longer snouts and leaner faces; both of males had big block heads and shorter snouts. I'll be honest and admit that I'm not sure if that's a gender thing or just how my girls/boys turned out. It's not a mix thing since my dynamic duo are litter mates and followed the same general head size as my prior boy/girl.
> 
> Regardless, my hope would be that she doesn't grow out of/into those great ears!
> 
> ~Jess


Nice to know! I know you've probably answered these questions a bunch of times already, but I guess I'm just really excited about the process! I have a 1 year old shih tzu (pictured above also) and the difference in experience when raising my bull breed mix vs her is completely different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericastinnett84 (Jul 18, 2017)

She is beautiful!!


----------

